

What The Beatles can teach us about Entrepreneurship - roeybr
http://www.ridinginshoppingcarts.com/post/37985541106/what-the-beatles-can-teach-us-about-entrepreneurship

======
mgkimsal
As sambeau said, there's no mention of Epstein, nor is there a mention of
George Martin. The production values he brought added a nuanced yet
immeasurable quality to their output.

Perhaps another lesson is no matter how awesome your raw product is, you can
improve things by delegating to specialists.

Interestingly, though, Epstein was really _not_ a business specialist, and
lost the Beatles millions.

Somewhat unrelated, but interesting collection of beatles money stuff:
<http://www.beatlemoney.com/>

------
sambeau
Any discussion of The Beatles & Entrepreneurship that does not mention Brian
Epstein will have completely missed the most important point.

One that also fails to mention Apple and Neil Aspinall clearly has no point.
Unless, maybe, it was discussing HandMade Films.

